# Chacoan or Argentine tegu?



## Okazaki (Jun 26, 2016)

*Chacoan or Argentine tegu?*


----------



## Okazaki (Jun 26, 2016)

Okazaki said:


> *Chacoan or Argentine tegu?*


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 26, 2016)

Chacoans are Argentines.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Chacoans are Argentines.


Yup. Just a name for what appears to be a morph of the species.


----------



## Okazaki (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry. I wrote it wrongly.

this tegu is giant? I thought it looked like it.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tough to say. Has so-called Chacoan features. Will it be a giant, I don't know. My FL WC adult male, Oscar, is about 40 inches and near 20 lbs. If a typical B and W Argie look exists, he's close.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jul 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Tough to say. Has so-called Chacoan features. Will it be a giant, I don't know. My FL WC adult male, Oscar, is about 40 inches and near 20 lbs. If a typical B and W Argie look exists, he's close.


Wow, go Oscar!!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks DD. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow. He's a bull in a pasture that I'd put up against any. My semi-aloof buddy.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol, how old is Oscar?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Probably 3. When caught and sent was at near the yard mark with little jowl formation. He is now a hoss with two nearly equal-aged females, Rosita and Snowflake, as companions. He mated withe Rosita last month. Not sure abot Snowflake. Am stuffing them like veal calves. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice, best of luck. Can't wait to see some pics 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Very nice, best of luck. Can't wait to see some pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


having difficulties posting pics. will keep trying.


----------

